# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Database Cloud Storage  : The Essential Guide to Oracle Automatic Sorage Management - Set Up and Maintain a Cloud-Based Data Management Solution

## Fabien Celaia

*Database Cloud Storage  : The Essential Guide to Oracle Automatic Sorage Management
Set Up and Maintain a Cloud-Based Data Management Solution*
**



> Build and manage a scalable, highly available cloud storage solution. 
> Filled with detailed examples and best practices, this Oracle Press guide explains how to set up a complete cloud-based storage system using Oracle Automatic Storage Management. Find out how to prepare hardware, build disk groups, efficiently allocate storage space, and handle security.
> Database Cloud Storage: The Essential Guide to Oracle Automatic Storage Management shows how to monitor your system, maximize throughput, and ensure consistency across servers and clusters. 
> 
> 
> Set up and configure Oracle Automatic Storage Management
> Discover and manage disks and establish disk groups
> Create, clone, and administer Oracle databases
> Consolidate resources with Oracle Private Database Cloud
> ...


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

